# BEB bowl



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 18, 2007)

This is box elder burl that my wife did the dimpling on the rim. It was her first time working in the shop, and my first bowl with any work beyond the lathe. Real happy with the piece, its about 9.5"x2". It is a chunk from Jason Clark, actually it is a cut off from a bowl blank. The bowl is pretty big.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful bowl and the rim detail is outstanding.  Looks like a second set of tools may be in your future []


----------



## johncrane (Mar 18, 2007)

l love your bowl Kevin!and your wife done a fantastic job also []


----------



## penhead (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful bowl Kevin..nice grain, nice color, nice proportions, and the dimples add a nice interest to it.

And I can fully appreciate having the spouse in the shop with ya. When our last child went off to college a few months ago, wife had a little free time and wanted to help. So I turn, then she sands and puts the finish on....now she tells people that she has to "finish what I start" [][:I]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 18, 2007)

I love the detail work!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 18, 2007)

nice looking bowl and detail, congrats to the BOTH of you..


----------



## vick (Mar 18, 2007)

Just beautiful Kevin.


----------



## Grizzlyss (Mar 18, 2007)

That bowl is a beautiful piece of work. Very nicely done, and the dimples add a nice touch to it, I would have never thought of that. Keep up the good team work.

Sheldon


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She really likes to see that other people like her work and it wasn't me just being a good husband and telling how good she was doing.
If I ever get her to turn at least I have the mini and enough tools to go around. I tried to get her to turn a pen a while back but she wanted nothing to do with it. The dremel isn't all that intimidating.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice, Kev! She did a great job on the rim!


----------



## CaptG (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice bowl, Kevin.  Tell your wife she did a job to be proud of.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, your wife has a LOT more patience than me!  I'm impressed with that detail work.  She did a great job!  Oh, and the bowl looks nice too Kevin. [}]


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 19, 2007)

Well done Kevin, a very nice piece of work that.
Please tell your wife that she did real good on the rim, very imaginative decoration.


----------



## jclark58 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice one Kev!  I hope whoever you got the wood from knows what he gave up []

Jason


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jclark58_
> <br />Nice one Kev!  I hope whoever you got the wood from knows what he gave up []
> 
> Jason


I'm telling you, its been the bargain of '07. I haven't completely ruined any of it...yet. Amazing how little this stuff moved while drying.


----------



## arioux (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

Nice work, both of you.  I only see one flaw,,,,,,, it's not signed and a piece like this should be.

Alfred


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Kevin,
Wow, that's my dream, to get my wife working with me.  I want to do craft shows with her, for retirement, but she seems to have lost her zeal for doing crafts.  She promised to try the lathe some year.
Nice bowl and I love the way you bring out the curl in the piece.
Rob


----------

